# Broadband Signal Booster???



## championi (Jul 19, 2008)

*Problem*
Wireless internet connection cannot be received in one particular area of house... it's ok in nearly every room, so the connection is ok - apart from in the kitchen, it wont pick up a signal at all.

The house is MASSIVE so it's no surprise! 

I've been told to get a 'booster' for the guy, but I can't even find one on the internet (unless they're called something else).

Can someone point me in the right direction please? All I need to know is what i'm looking for.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit


This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## championi (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot man!


----------

